
Jensen Huang Says Nvidia-Branded ARM CPUs Are a Possibility - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/jensen-huang-hints-at-nvidia-branded-arm-cpus
======
nabla9
Squeezing AMD and Intel in server and laptop markets seems like logical next
move. Surely Nvidia/Arm can produce similar or better processors as Apple.

